# EMBRYO TRANSFER 2WEEK WAIT JULY 08 ANYONE GOING THRU THE SAME?



## pinkcupcake (Jul 12, 2008)

EMBRYO TRANSFER 2WEEK WAIT JULY 08 ANYONE GOING THRU THE SAME?


----------



## RACHELR (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi 

yes I had my ET on 10th.... if you look at cycle buddies.. i am part of the july/august lovely loonies.... you're welcome to join there - there are 2 of us on 2ww and others in various different stages.... 

how you doing..?? I'm suffering from weird crampy feelings.. i'm looking forward to going back to work tomorow to keep my mind off it!!!!!!!!

take care
x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

pinkcupcake!

Welcome to FF hon, you've come to a great place for friendship, support and advice! Wishing you lots of  and  for your 2ww!

I'm going to provide you with some links that will put you in contact with ladies who are cycling now and a few more areas with hints and tips;

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while! However, don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board (newbie chat night, every wed at 8pm)
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0]CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Wishing you Friendship  &    

Louj


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi, 
Prehaps you would like to tell us a bit more about you and your situation 
~Dizzi~


----------



## pinkcupcake (Jul 12, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Hi,
> Prehaps you would like to tell us a bit more about you and your situation
> ~Dizzi~


ive had 1 cycle of iui, this was cancelled dou 2 to many folicals, but i feel pregnant & miscarried at 6-7wks i have just had 1st go at ivf - had et on 3rd july.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for adding the extra infomation, do you have a diagnosis for your Infertility ?
I ask because there is lots of areas on FF which may help you and your experiences will help others, prehaps have a read of the What every member needs to know Link, LouJ has left you.


~Dizzi~


----------

